# Private pregnancy scans in N.Ireland



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey ladies i was just wondering if any of yous would know where i could get a private pregnancy scan ,i would prefere it to be in the north west area but am willing to travel.My 1st nhs scan isnt until im 15 weeks and i just feel that is soooooooo far away ,i always though you got it at around 12 weeks.I think im driving myself nuts reading stuff on FF as i have seen so many sad stories recently and just want reassurance iykwim .....oh another thing how much would i expect to pay for one 
Thanks in advance 
Emma x


----------



## norma30 (Jan 9, 2010)

I had to arrange one for my sister  at Hillsborough private clinic it is £200  they are really very nice or 352 healthcare on lisburn road do them but u have to move maternity care to tham they are not very flexible at all although they only charge about £150 


hope this helps

norma30 xx


----------



## bron11 (Jul 16, 2008)

Emark - if your ring the Royal fertility clinic and ask to speak to a nurse and explain in terms of fertility history they may accommodate you - they scanned me at 8 weeks when i became pregnant naturally.  Worth a phone call.  Please try not to stress to  (easier said than done i know)  Bron xx


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks ladies for the replies ,i was really trying to avoid having to travel to Belfast again !!!   I dont think there is anywhere in my neck of the woods though ,might give the private clinic in Ballykelly a ring OR just beg the midwife at my app on 16th April can she bring my scasn forward a couple of weeks ....think they will be glad to see the back of me come November


----------

